# What Size Dedicated Pouch for High Speed 3/8" Steel !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

For those of you that mostly throw 3/8" steel and use that size ball for small game and pest hunting ... what size pouch do you use ? Do you use the smallest pouch possible or a standard size so you can throw larger ammo too ?

I have some Tex pouches that are nice but a bit big although I have those on my utilitarian slings that may find a nice stone sometimes or a big jawbreaker. Most all my pouches are about 18-19mm wide and around 60mm - ~65mm long, I use that size for 3/8" steel to 5/8 steel and all size quality marble/steel/lead in between.

I'm very particular about my pouches and most are from well known high quality manufactures who are here on this forum.

So do you have a pouch size that you delicate to this size ammo, so you may gain extra speed because of its smaller size ?

wll


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I use pouches that are 58mm x 15mm for all of my shooting. Obviously this a smallish pouch but I feel it gives me a better feel and is easy for me to use. The picture shows ammo in sizes 5/16 3/8 7/16 1/2. I also have a die that allows me to cut my own pouches and like to try out all the different leathers available to me. Just my 0.02 cents


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I also prefer a smaller pouch. 16x80mm give or take.


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

I hold any ammo directly between thumb and forefinger, the pouch is 90 degrees twisted to strap behind my ammo. A 1cm by 5cm dankung pouch is sufficient and very desirable for 9.5mm steel.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Guys, thank you for the input, much appreciated.

wll


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

The pouches I use these days are 63mm X 15mm, so on the smaller side. I too have a die cutter to make my own but Warrior Slingshot Pouches has a nice laminated pouch this size. IMO its perfect for 3/8" and 7/16" steel. Probably would handle 1/2" as well.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I really like the pouches Jim Harris makes. These are some approximate measures. Center hole helps center ammo. Outside has indents that also help grip the ammo.

2 3/8" (60mm) long

7/8" (20mm) tapering to 1/2" (15mm)





  








JimHarrisPouch




__
Toolshed


__
Mar 15, 2018


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Toolshed said:


> I really like the pouches Jim Harris makes. These are some approximate measures. Center hole helps center ammo. Outside has indents that also help grip the ammo.
> 
> 2 3/8" (60mm) long
> 
> 7/8" (20mm) tapering to 1/2" (15mm)


Yes, I have had some of his pouches in the past and they are well designed and work well. Thank you for reminding me.

wll


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

For years I cut shot narrow pouches I made from elk leather ( 5/16 for 1/4 ball and 1/2 for 7/16).

:

The smaller the pouch the thicker the leather is in relation to the size of the pouch and the size of the ammo. A thick leather pouch (again, proportionately) will not be able to wrap around the ammo well and your fork hits will go way up because the ball can easily roll out. Try wetting and molding the pouch around your ammo and then clamp it an let it dry. Ideally, you can form a cupping in the pouch that will hold your ammo securely. I, personally, am not crazy about holes in the center of small pouches to center the ammo. Small pouches can give way as the ball slowly stretches the hole after repeated use.

winne


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Winnie said:


> Try wetting and molding the pouch around your ammo and then clamp it an let it dry. Ideally, you can form a cupping in the pouch that will hold your ammo securely.


Stupendous tip. I also never liked the center hole. Will try this for sure. Thanks!


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

The kangaroo pouches The Turk makes are really good. Lightweight and durable. They are about 60mm by 20mm.


----------

